# average weight of 6 month boer kids



## faslaneco (Jul 19, 2012)

what is average weight of 6 month boer kids (male and female) with out concentrate feed 
and concentrate feed weight


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

After I get back from taking the kids to school I have a almost 7 month old I can toss on the scale real fast. She did get grain though till she hit 3 months old


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure on kids that don't get any grain as we always feed ours grain so they grow better.

My kids show the babies we keep past weaning age, they aren't on a show feed, just a basic 16% medicated, pelleted feed.
We weighed ours last on 8/06/18
1/24/18 88% doe (smallest triplet) = 101.0lbs
1/24/18 88% doe (middle triplet) = 104.8lbs.
2/02/18 100% doe (tiny triplet/bottle raised) = 94.4lbs.
2/02/18 100% doe (middle triplet) = 97.8lbs.
2/19/18 100% doe (middle triplet) = 96.0lbs.
3/09/18 99.9% doe (twin) = 81.4lbs.
3/09/18 99.9% doe (twin) = 76.2lbs.

We had 2 100% buck kids until about a month ago:
1/30 (twin) 7/9/18 117lbs.
2/02 (triplet) 7/9/18 115lbs


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

I've heard (this is just information I received talking to other goat owners at goat shows) average weight gain is about 4/10th-5/10th lb per day. So lets assume you had a 8 lb kid at birth with a 4/10th lb per day growth rate. That kid should weigh around 80 lbs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Born 2/5 and she is 96 pounds. Yes 0.50 pounds a day is kinda considered the line in the sand. I consider that good, anything less not so good and anything more really good lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome! Our goal as well


----------

